# 82st airborne tuning help needed



## mh2508 (Jul 29, 2005)

Just set up a new 82nd tonight. I went to paper tuning first to get things close. I have about a 3'' down rip from about 6' away from paper. I cant get it to come out of it by moving the nock in either direction up and down. Is the Bow out of timing possibly? I have 3 dots on top and bottom wheel showing. 
Also has the center shot been running on the inside of center like the 101st did at about 11/16s?


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

Center shot on my 82nd was to the inside of the riser. If you have access to a draw board check to see if your cams are in sync at full draw. (The stops on both cams should contact the string at the same time and just a tiny fraction before the adjustable draw stop hits the limb.) If you don't have a draw board have someone watch while you draw an arrow. Your draw stop button might also be in the wrong spot.


----------



## mh2508 (Jul 29, 2005)

*tune*

Dont have a draw board but last night I took and put the dots dead equal to each other just inside of 3 on each. Lowered the center shot and went tuning. Looks like I got her figured out and is shooting good.


----------



## ghost_archer (Oct 29, 2007)

I dont know how your form is but with that short brace height it is going to be tough to paper tune if you have the slightest flaw in your form. You might try bare shaft tuning and see if you get a better result.


----------



## mh2508 (Jul 29, 2005)

*82nd*

I am still fighting this thing. This weekend I spent about 4 hours messing with it again. I tried off setting each cam off a full dot first on top ( made no difference ) then put it back and offset the bottom ( made no difference ). Messed with the draw stop ( no difference ). Then took off the Rip Cord drop away and tried a bodoodle pro and then tried a Trophy Taker drop away. Couldnt get any of those to shoot either. It seems that I could get it tuned if I could get the arrow sitting lower in the bow both on the rest and the string but none of these rest will set low enough without the viens hitting the drop away rest. The bodoodle will just flat not go low enough. This seems to be the only way I can combat the down rip in the paper. At 6' from the paper I now have about a 2'' rip down and I absolutely cant get it change unless the arrow is lowered on both ends in the bow. I am gonna try tonight to play a bit more with the trophy taker rest, when I gave up on it last weekend I did get it shooting with an up rip but my veins were slightly hitting both the trophy taker fork and the felt rest on the riser. Any more suggestions? 
When I say I need to lower the arrow in the rest and string nock point this might be somewhat confusing since I might not be using the right lingo. There is a hole in the riser if you would put a plunger flipper thru there that is about where I need it to shoot good. All these rest have the bottom of the arrow shaft toward the top of the plunger hole when trued up.


----------



## jf69 (Oct 9, 2005)

are you sure you have properly spind arrows for the wieght and draw lentgh you are shooting


----------



## mh2508 (Jul 29, 2005)

Ya I tried different spline arrows also, wouldnt you see more of a problem with that on left to right flight issues though? I have been able to dial the left / rights in with no problems. 
I also know alot of guys say dont worry about paper tuning but I like to start there and have it flying good then walk back tune from there to see if it is still off. A 2'' rip seems pretty bad to me, I have never really had hard times taking care of such an issue.


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

Can you draw and hold the bow with an arrow in it and have someone look from the side and see if the cam stops are contacting the string at the same time. Sometimes the position of the dots at rest don't give an accurate picture of what the cams are doing at full draw. It is also possible that your tiller is off. It is hard to see small variations in tiller on a parallel limb bow. As a last resort you may have to take it back to your dealer and have him send it to Bowtech; the limb deflections could be incorrect. Mine tuned easily on paper with the arrow at the top of the Berger holes.


----------



## BlueRidge (Dec 12, 2005)

What Bob said. The dots are meaningless, check to insure the flats on the cams are both hitting the cables at the same time and the draw stop peg touches the limb just before the cables hit the flats. Oh and two more words for you: 
Limb Driver.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

ghost_archer said:


> I dont know how your form is but with that short brace height it is going to be tough to paper tune if you have the slightest flaw in your form. You might try bare shaft tuning and see if you get a better result.


I don't feel this is true. I found it to be one of the easiest tuning bows 
I've owned. If your form is that bad you can't paper tune you're really
wasting your time trying to shoot bare shafts.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

mh2508 said:


> Just set up a new 82nd tonight. I went to paper tuning first to get things close. I have about a 3'' down rip from about 6' away from paper. I cant get it to come out of it by moving the nock in either direction up and down. Is the Bow out of timing possibly? I have 3 dots on top and bottom wheel showing.
> Also has the center shot been running on the inside of center like the 101st did at about 11/16s?


It's really hard to tell what's going on with no information.
draw length
bow poundage
arrow length
arrow size
point weight


----------



## Nightimer (Jan 22, 2003)

1.Get someone to watch the cams to see if they stop together.
2.Make sure your nocking point is 90 degrees (a good starting point).
3.Are your nocks very tight on the string (this will really screw your tuning up)
4.Get your centre shot checked with a Laser (a good starting point).
If you do all this stuff you "should" be good to go,but I am sure others can add to the list.

Good luck
Nightimer


----------



## mh2508 (Jul 29, 2005)

I am still battling it, havent had much time in the last few days to work on it though. I hear ya on the form deal but that isnt the issue here. The other night I was making some headway with a lighter splined arrow shaft so my next step is to chase that avenue. 
Set up is 29'' / 56# / have been trying to tune acc 3-49s and 3-39s. I want to shoot the 3-49s but maybe will have to settle with the 3-39s. Arrow length will be about 29.5'' with 85 grain tips. The bow is kicking the 3-49s out at 297 FPS and feels great I just need to get her dialed in.


----------



## justforhunting (Nov 30, 2006)

Man my 82nd is a jewell. Popped right out shooting good paper.
If it means anything for you I have 4 dots showing.
The only thing I did from stock is put a Winners Choice String set on before I even shot it.


I am shooting the new camo FMJ 340's with 3 fletch blazers 29"
67#. This bow is a bit hand sensitive, but tuned out easy and perfect for me.

And oh yea dang fast.

Good luck it shouldn't be that hard.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

You really need to have a draw board to get the bow set up right.
Trying to draw the bow while somebody watches is a little difficult.
You have to be able to crank it back slowly to really see what is going 
on. Also for getting your draw stop set. Mine tuned very easy after
getting the cams right. I'm shooting mine @ 60 lbs, 27 1/2" ama draw
with a 26 3/4" lightspeed 500 with a 100 gr. nib and 2" blazers.
The arrow weighs 302 gr and shoots 310 fps. My center shot is
almost 3/4" out from the riser to the center of the arrow. My rest
is a limb driver.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

I ran your arrows and bow specs through on target2 to check the 
spine. I don't know what your using for fletching so I put in 2" blazers.
To get your spine to match where mine shoots good, which is on the
left side of the green you need to have the 3-39's cut to around
27 1/2" - 28" long. The 3-49's need to be 31" to 31 1/2" to spine out ok.


----------



## mh2508 (Jul 29, 2005)

Yes I do have Blazers on - good guess! The 3-39s I have been using are at 28.25'' but are to short since the arrow is sitting slightly lower on the bow a broadhead hits my knuckle before a drop away picks it up. I have some new 3-49s at full length I was gonna glue a insert in that tonight and try it bareshaft. If that fails I think I will just set it where it should be and shoot via walk back tune and see how it shoots and how a broadhead flys. Maybe I am being just to picky .
2 questions: #1 Limb Driver rest is that a drop a way? I looked at one on the net and it appears to me to be a drop. #2 - can a guy make a draw board on his own or has anyone built one? I know there isnt one anywhere around my area.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

mh2508 said:


> Yes I do have Blazers on - good guess! The 3-39s I have been using are at 28.25'' but are to short since the arrow is sitting slightly lower on the bow a broadhead hits my knuckle before a drop away picks it up. I have some new 3-49s at full length I was gonna glue a insert in that tonight and try it bareshaft. If that fails I think I will just set it where it should be and shoot via walk back tune and see how it shoots and how a broadhead flys. Maybe I am being just to picky .
> 2 questions: #1 Limb Driver rest is that a drop a way? I looked at one on the net and it appears to me to be a drop. #2 - can a guy make a draw board on his own or has anyone built one? I know there isnt one anywhere around my area.


yES the LIMB DRIVER is a drop away. It works good because it gives your
arrow alot of guidence which allows you arrow to stabilize, then drops out
of the way. With the limb driver you could probably shoot your shorter
arrows because it starts lifting your arrow as soon as you start drawing
your bow. For the draw board do a search for draw boards and you will
see some pics. A couple of pieces of lumber and a boat trailer winch.
Pretty simple ,but it makes tuning / timing ALOT easier.


----------



## mh2508 (Jul 29, 2005)

Is the Limb Driver rest working ok for a hunting rest also? I like the idea of the quicker lift and shorter arrows and will check one out. I will also check out the draw board, I can rig one up in a short here at the shop.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

mh2508 said:


> Is the Limb Driver rest working ok for a hunting rest also? I like the idea of the quicker lift and shorter arrows and will check one out. I will also check out the draw board, I can rig one up in a short here at the shop.


I've used one on my hunting bow and all of my bows for that matter
since they came out with the rest. The cord stays tight, like your 
bow string when the bow is undrawn. Since the cord is tight and it
runs parallel with your string. It don't catch on anything anymore than
your bow string would. I also cut the prongs down on mine. Their pretty long,
kind of an overkill. If you go to the VAPOR TRAIL website the have a 
whole video series on how to set one up. You can also see the rest in
action.


----------



## mh2508 (Jul 29, 2005)

I checked out the search on draw boards and found some pics. I will have one of those whipped out in 2 notes after work tonight and will check the cams out tomorrow on that.


----------



## mh2508 (Jul 29, 2005)

Hey hwynorth, are all the limb drivers the same or is there different models? I was gonna order one up just want to make sure I get the right one.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

mh2508 said:


> Hey hwynorth, are all the limb drivers the same or is there different models? I was gonna order one up just want to make sure I get the right one.


Get the limb driver pro. I am not sure if they still make the bow specific
models or not. Even if they do get the PRO, it's alot easier to fine tune the
elevation. Also be sure to get the SOLID limb attachment button. I think
I saw somebody on here say that MEAN V ARCHERY has them for like
$89.99 shipped, which is a pretty good price. The only place I have
seen them cheaper is at SCHEELS. They had them for $79.99. If you
do a search on here for MEAN V you can find his website. He posts on
here quite a bit.


----------



## mh2508 (Jul 29, 2005)

Will do thanks! I was looking at the site for the rest. I about crapped I know the guy who is the president of the company. Shot league and attended a few tourneys he was at in my old old days in MPLS.


----------



## mh2508 (Jul 29, 2005)

Made a draw board last night. Easy to build and worked well. Timing was off a bit. After timed the top cam is just inside of DOT 3 and the bottom is between dot 2 & 3. The draw stop is adjusted correctly also. I can get it to shoot good if the arrow is low in the bow and low on the string. By this I mean the bottom side of the rest hole on the riser. As soon I raise everything back up it developes a down rip of about 2'' at 6' that I can not get out no matter what I do. I guess that is just where it wants to shoot. Got a limb driver rest on the way and will tune it in with that and call it good I guess. Thanks for alls help!


----------



## BayouBob (Apr 9, 2007)

Without looking it's just a guess but on any other bow I would say that if the vertical position of the arrow related to the Berger holes affects the tuning it might be a tiller issue. You said you adjusted your cams so they are just slightly different at rest. Since the adjustment you made seems to have helped you might try increasing the twist/untwist you did to get there a little bit more and see if you can compensate for the vertical position of the arrow. I'm afraid that if it is too low your Limbdriver is going to slap the bow shelf and cause some noise and maybe even clearance issues. Somebody else jump in here on the tiller issue.


----------



## mh2508 (Jul 29, 2005)

I couldnt take anymore so this a.m. I got on the phone and found a Limb Driver Pro about 90 mikes away and went and got it. Got back about 45 minutes ago. Put the rest on and set everything up like it should be. Went to paper tune and didnt have to touch a thing. Sighted it in with field tips quick then shot a broadhead thru it and it hit dead on also. Everything flying and shooting great! Did end up having to shoot the 3-39s tho the 3-49 were to stiff. Again thanks to all for the help! out.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

mh2508 said:


> I couldnt take anymore so this a.m. I got on the phone and found a Limb Driver Pro about 90 mikes away and went and got it. Got back about 45 minutes ago. Put the rest on and set everything up like it should be. Went to paper tune and didnt have to touch a thing. Sighted it in with field tips quick then shot a broadhead thru it and it hit dead on also. Everything flying and shooting great! Did end up having to shoot the 3-39s tho the 3-49 were to stiff. Again thanks to all for the help! out.


I'm glad it worked. Like I said mine tuned in 3 shots. The bow does shoot
pretty good.


----------

